# Lợi ích bất ngờ của giấc ngủ trưa



## Tu Anh (3/4/19)

_Ngủ trưa rất tốt cho sức khỏe, đặc biệt là đối với những người lao động trí óc. Bới nó giúp cơ thể tái tạo lại năng lượng cho thời gian làm việc vào buổi chiều. Làm giảm áp lực, tốt cho sức khỏe của tim, gia tăng sự tỉnh táo, cải thiện bộ nhớ cũng như khả năng tập trung trong công việc hơn. _

*LỢI ÍCH CỦA GIẤC NGỦ TRƯA*

*- Giảm mức độ căng thẳng*: Một giấc ngủ ngắn sẽ giảm đáng kể mức độ căng thẳng, tức giận vì khi ngủ, hormone serotonin được sản sinh ra làm dịu thần kinh của bạn và mang lại cho bạn một tinh thần sảng khoái.

*- Tăng năng suất và hiệu quả làm việc*: Ngủ trưa dễ dàng giúp bạn lấy lại năng lượng cho cơ thể, loại bỏ căng thẳng và mệt mỏi. Nhờ vậy, đầu óc bạn có thể tập trung tốt hơn, hiệu quả làm việc cũng tăng lên rõ rệt.

*- Cải thiện bộ nhớ:* Ngủ trưa có thể làm giảm tình trạng quá tải thông tin trong não bộ của bạn. Do đó, não còn nhiều "không gian" hơn cho những thông tin mới cần được xử lý. Từ đó, bộ nhớ của bạn cũng được cải thiện đáng kể.

*- Tốt cho sức khỏe của tim:* Ngủ trưa làm giảm nguy cơ phát triển bệnh tim và bệnh tim mạch bằng cách giảm mức độ căng thẳng trong cơ thể.

*- Tăng khả năng nhận thức*: Những người thường xuyên ngủ trưa hoặc ngủ chợp mắt sẽ có trí não làm việc nhạy bén hơn nên sẽ nghĩ nhanh và hiệu quả hơn. Nhờ đó, hoạt động nhận thức sẽ được cải thiện đáng kể hơn.






Lợi Ích Bất Ngờ Của Giấc Ngủ Trưa | Thegioinem.com​

*THỜI GIAN NGỦ TRƯA HỢP LÝ*
Theo nghiên cứu cho thấy một giấc ngủ ngắn khoảng 20 phút sẽ giúp cho cơ thể cảm thấy khỏe khoắn, rất hữu ích cho tinh thần và khả năng làm việc của con người. Gửi các bạn tham khảo thời giản nghỉ ngơi hợp lý để lấy lại tinh thần cho một quá trình làm việc nhé.





Lợi Ích Bất Ngờ Của Giấc Ngủ Trưa | Thegioinem.com​
Ngủ trưa đúng cách chính là phương pháp hữu hiệu nhất giúp cơ thể luôn khỏe mạnh và có được tinh thần thoải mái, làm việc hiệu quả hơn. Vì vậy hãy tạo cho mình thói quen ngủ trưa mỗi ngày để có sức khỏe tốt nhé!!


----------

